# Install A Shurflo Water Accumulator



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

HI ALL. Iam looking to install a shurflo accumulator in my 2012 210rs ob. Do any mbrs have any suggestions were to install it . looks like there are 3 types of instal methods by the manf. There are a couple models that are avail. the shurflo 182-200 holds approx 21 oz. and the shurflo 3400-002 holds approx 2 gallons. at this time i think i would like to mount it under the sink in the bathroom .my reason be ing.that it does not matter where you install it, lots of room in there and will be easier to re charge it in this location behind the laundry door area. Then mounting it under the sofa by the water pump







I also think that if i connect it to the cold water line in this area it should be okay. I have done some reading on this topic but am very green on this subject.so please weigh in with your comments experiences and suggestions.







BACKGROUND INFO. The reason i need to do this mod is because the wife is a very light sleeper and the water pump can wake her in the middle of the night ,when us boys use the washroom during the night. and ive always said happy wife happy life. THANKS OUTBACKERS Doug.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not familiar with your trailer, but I do have the small accumulator and a silencer kit. I'd strongly suggest the silencer kit, as you mentioned your wife's a light sleeper. The 2 have made mine considerably quieter. I've got mine at the pump.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Bigger is better. In the bathroom is fine but if you want to 100% prevent the water pump from turning on you may need to actually turn it off. The toilet flush valve operation can still cause the water pump pressure switch to bounce and turn on. Suggest you also install a soft hose pump kit on the pump to limit the water hammer effect when it is running, in conjunction with the accumulator the pump will be very quite.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Bigger is better. In the bathroom is fine but if you want to 100% prevent the water pump from turning on you may need to actually turn it off. The toilet flush valve operation can still cause the water pump pressure switch to bounce and turn on. Suggest you also install a soft hose pump kit on the pump to limit the water hammer effect when it is running, in conjunction with the accumulator the pump will be very quite.


THANKS FOR THE info, so itsounds like ican put the accumilater in the bathroom,under the sink and have no worries ,and just leave the water pump off during the quiet hours. (that is a great idea ) and to put a soft hose kit to the lines to connect the water pump. back into the trls water system. idid not know that would work. ?. Is that because the trailers water hose is hard oem ,and it carrys the sound from the water pump. through out the trailer. sincerly doug.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

srwsr said:


> I'm not familiar with your trailer, but I do have the small accumulator and a silencer kit. I'd strongly suggest the silencer kit, as you mentioned your wife's a light sleeper. The 2 have made mine considerably quieter. I've got mine at the pump.


thanks for the info . doug


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

the bigger accumulator is the slick ticket, but takes up much more space to mount. I have the small accumulator and was able to mount it in the same compartment as the water pump, and at the same time added the silencer kit and mounts and then lined the compartment with foam rubber to cut down noise. Even the small accumulator does make a noticable difference. The small accumulator won't stop the pump from coming on when you flush the toilet.

Our pump is right next to the bed and with the changes, the pump cycling or running doesn't wake either of us up.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> the bigger accumulator is the slick ticket, but takes up much more space to mount. I have the small accumulator and was able to mount it in the same compartment as the water pump, and at the same time added the silencer kit and mounts and then lined the compartment with foam rubber to cut down noise. Even the small accumulator does make a noticable difference. The small accumulator won't stop the pump from coming on when you flush the toilet.
> 
> Our pump is right next to the bed and with the changes, the pump cycling or running doesn't wake either of us up.










Thanks for the info, one ? that i have is. how often do you have to recharge these accumlaters with air. Im thinking if it is only once a year then i just might mount it by the water pump like most of you that have replied so far. but if its lots of times then i think i prefer the bathroom location. sincerly doug.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

cdn campers said:


> the bigger accumulator is the slick ticket, but takes up much more space to mount. I have the small accumulator and was able to mount it in the same compartment as the water pump, and at the same time added the silencer kit and mounts and then lined the compartment with foam rubber to cut down noise. Even the small accumulator does make a noticable difference. The small accumulator won't stop the pump from coming on when you flush the toilet.
> 
> Our pump is right next to the bed and with the changes, the pump cycling or running doesn't wake either of us up.










Thanks for the info, one ? that i have is. how often do you have to recharge these accumlaters with air. Im thinking if it is only once a year then i just might mount it by the water pump like most of you that have replied so far. but if its lots of times then i think i prefer the bathroom location. sincerly doug.








[/quote]
I put air in our 5 gallon water heater expansion tank four years ago. Took it out of our old 28RSDS and installed it in our 301BQ a couple of weeks ago. Still had air, still worked like it did in 2007!!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> the bigger accumulator is the slick ticket, but takes up much more space to mount. I have the small accumulator and was able to mount it in the same compartment as the water pump, and at the same time added the silencer kit and mounts and then lined the compartment with foam rubber to cut down noise. Even the small accumulator does make a noticable difference. The small accumulator won't stop the pump from coming on when you flush the toilet.
> 
> Our pump is right next to the bed and with the changes, the pump cycling or running doesn't wake either of us up.










Thanks for the info, one ? that i have is. how often do you have to recharge these accumlaters with air. Im thinking if it is only once a year then i just might mount it by the water pump like most of you that have replied so far. but if its lots of times then i think i prefer the bathroom location. sincerly doug.








[/quote]
I put air in our 5 gallon water heater expansion tank four years ago. Took it out of our old 28RSDS and installed it in our 301BQ a couple of weeks ago. Still had air, still worked like it did in 2007!!
[/quote]







thanks for the info, maybe under the sofa is the way to go. sincerly Doug


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Bigger is better with the tank size. My two gallon will provide roughly a half gallon of water before the pump switches back on. I mounted
mine under the sofa.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Fanatical1 said:


> Bigger is better with the tank size. My two gallon will provide roughly a half gallon of water before the pump switches back on. I mounted
> mine under the sofa.


thanks for the info bigger is better sincerly







Doug


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Which 2 gallon manf/ model did you go with?. do you have any pictures of the set up you installed . thanks again . doug


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

cdn campers said:


> the bigger accumulator is the slick ticket, but takes up much more space to mount. I have the small accumulator and was able to mount it in the same compartment as the water pump, and at the same time added the silencer kit and mounts and then lined the compartment with foam rubber to cut down noise. Even the small accumulator does make a noticable difference. The small accumulator won't stop the pump from coming on when you flush the toilet.
> 
> Our pump is right next to the bed and with the changes, the pump cycling or running doesn't wake either of us up.










Thanks for the info, one ? that i have is. how often do you have to recharge these accumlaters with air. Im thinking if it is only once a year then i just might mount it by the water pump like most of you that have replied so far. but if its lots of times then i think i prefer the bathroom location. sincerly doug.








[/quote]

I have one that has been in place for almost 7 years, never recharged it. Unless the schrader valve starts to leak or the diaphram gets a hole there should be no reason to recharge it.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> the bigger accumulator is the slick ticket, but takes up much more space to mount. I have the small accumulator and was able to mount it in the same compartment as the water pump, and at the same time added the silencer kit and mounts and then lined the compartment with foam rubber to cut down noise. Even the small accumulator does make a noticable difference. The small accumulator won't stop the pump from coming on when you flush the toilet.
> 
> Our pump is right next to the bed and with the changes, the pump cycling or running doesn't wake either of us up.










Thanks for the info, one ? that i have is. how often do you have to recharge these accumlaters with air. Im thinking if it is only once a year then i just might mount it by the water pump like most of you that have replied so far. but if its lots of times then i think i prefer the bathroom location. sincerly doug.








[/quote]

I have one that has been in place for almost 7 years, never recharged it. Unless the schrader valve starts to leak or the diaphram gets a hole there should be no reason to recharge it.
[/quote]


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

KTMRacer said:


> the bigger accumulator is the slick ticket, but takes up much more space to mount. I have the small accumulator and was able to mount it in the same compartment as the water pump, and at the same time added the silencer kit and mounts and then lined the compartment with foam rubber to cut down noise. Even the small accumulator does make a noticable difference. The small accumulator won't stop the pump from coming on when you flush the toilet.
> 
> Our pump is right next to the bed and with the changes, the pump cycling or running doesn't wake either of us up.










Thanks for the info, one ? that i have is. how often do you have to recharge these accumlaters with air. Im thinking if it is only once a year then i just might mount it by the water pump like most of you that have replied so far. but if its lots of times then i think i prefer the bathroom location. sincerly doug.








[/quote]

I have one that has been in place for almost 7 years, never recharged it. Unless the schrader valve starts to leak or the diaphram gets a hole there should be no reason to recharge it.
[/quote]


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

hey 7 years thats just great to hear. Iwas hoping to get a season out of the accumulater before having to recharge it. . IM thinking im going to be putting it under the sofa by the water pump. thanks again sincerly Doug


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

cdn campers said:


> hey 7 years thats just great to hear. Iwas hoping to get a season out of the accumulater before having to recharge it. . IM thinking im going to be putting it under the sofa by the water pump. thanks again sincerly Doug


I was able to fit a five gallon water heater expansion tank on it's side under the sofa in our old Outback 23RS. It's a little difficult to get all the air out of the water line when it's not positioned vertically, but still works well.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> hey 7 years thats just great to hear. Iwas hoping to get a season out of the accumulater before having to recharge it. . IM thinking im going to be putting it under the sofa by the water pump. thanks again sincerly Doug


I was able to fit a five gallon water heater expansion tank on it's side under the sofa in our old Outback 23RS. It's a little difficult to get all the air out of the water line when it's not positioned vertically, but still works well.
[/quote]
thanks for the info , trying to locate a 2gallon one under the sofa should be not be a problem . glad to hear you got a 5 gallon one under the sofa. got a few phone calls out trying to locate a shurflo 2 gallon tank . all the dealers want to sell me the plastic one 24oz. small ones. . maybe i should check out home depot.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

cdn campers said:


> hey 7 years thats just great to hear. Iwas hoping to get a season out of the accumulater before having to recharge it. . IM thinking im going to be putting it under the sofa by the water pump. thanks again sincerly Doug


I was able to fit a five gallon water heater expansion tank on it's side under the sofa in our old Outback 23RS. It's a little difficult to get all the air out of the water line when it's not positioned vertically, but still works well.
[/quote]
thanks for the info , trying to locate a 2gallon one under the sofa should be not be a problem . glad to hear you got a 5 gallon one under the sofa. got a few phone calls out trying to locate a shurflo 2 gallon tank . all the dealers want to sell me the plastic one 24oz. small ones. . maybe i should check out home depot.
[/quote]
Just go to Home Depot or Lowe's and get the 5 gallon water heater expansion tank. It's the tried & true method that's been used for years. Here's a pic of our current setup:


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> hey 7 years thats just great to hear. Iwas hoping to get a season out of the accumulater before having to recharge it. . IM thinking im going to be putting it under the sofa by the water pump. thanks again sincerly Doug


I was able to fit a five gallon water heater expansion tank on it's side under the sofa in our old Outback 23RS. It's a little difficult to get all the air out of the water line when it's not positioned vertically, but still works well.
[/quote]
thanks for the info , trying to locate a 2gallon one under the sofa should be not be a problem . glad to hear you got a 5 gallon one under the sofa. got a few phone calls out trying to locate a shurflo 2 gallon tank . all the dealers want to sell me the plastic one 24oz. small ones. . maybe i should check out home depot.
[/quote]
Just go to Home Depot or Lowe's and get the 5 gallon water heater expansion tank. It's the tried & true method that's been used for years. Here's a pic of our current setup:








[/quote]


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for showing your picture. I have a couple of questions re your set up . what is the tank resting on wood or a rubber pad and 2nd question. now i see you live in ca, so you dont have to winterize your water system. how would you get the water out of the water expansion tank.. thanks again for your advice and the pictures. DOUG


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

cdn campers said:


> thanks for showing your picture. I have a couple of questions re your set up . what is the tank resting on wood or a rubber pad and 2nd question. now i see you live in ca, so you dont have to winterize your water system. how would you get the water out of the water expansion tank.. thanks again for your advice and the pictures. DOUG


The wood is to lift the tank up so it isn't resting on the air valve (you can just barely see the blue valve in the pic). As far as winterizing...good question! When I open a valve at a sink, water will come out of the tank, and then after a minute or so it will suddenly stop. I always assumned that the tank was empty because the water flow stops, but it may not be completely empty. I would guess that if you're running antifreeze through your freshwater system, the expansion tank would be included, and you would end up filling it with the pink stuff (unless you bypass it with a valve just as you do with the water heater). Maybe somebody in a cold climate with an accumulator tank can chime in.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> thanks for showing your picture. I have a couple of questions re your set up . what is the tank resting on wood or a rubber pad and 2nd question. now i see you live in ca, so you dont have to winterize your water system. how would you get the water out of the water expansion tank.. thanks again for your advice and the pictures. DOUG


The wood is to lift the tank up so it isn't resting on the air valve (you can just barely see the blue valve in the pic). As far as winterizing...good question! When I open a valve at a sink, water will come out of the tank, and then after a minute or so it will suddenly stop. I always assumned that the tank was empty because the water flow stops, but it may not be completely empty. I would guess that if you're running antifreeze through your freshwater system, the expansion tank would be included, and you would end up filling it with the pink stuff (unless you bypass it with a valve just as you do with the water heater). Maybe somebody in a cold climate with an accumulator tank can chime in.
[/quote]

thanks for the info, about your set up. hopefully . Some one will have some answers about the winterizing aspect. sincerly doug


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I drain and then blow my lines then add the antifreeze using a winterization kit that fills prior to the water pump. My expansion tank is located 
shortly after the water pump, so all the antifreeze goes into the tank before hitting all the sinks etc..

By first draining the lines and then using my air compressor to blow the lines dry, the expansion tank should have almost no water in it
and therefore very little dilution of the pink stuff. Even with my 2 gallon expansion tank, I can do all the lines with 1 gallon of antifreeze.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

Fanatical1 said:


> I blow my lines first and then add the antifreeze using a winterization kit that fills prior to the water pump. My tank is located
> shortly after the water pump, so all the antifreeze goes into the tank before hitting all the sinks etc..
> 
> By first draining the lines and then using my air compressor to blow the lines dry, the expansion tank should have almost no water in it
> and therefore very little dilution of the pink stuff. Even with my 2 gallon expansion tank, I can do all the lines with 1 gallon of antifreeze.


Good morning thanks for the info about the tank. that sounds great. im thinking of putting the tank just after the pump as well.now that i have a good idea how the system should or could be set up. sincerly Doug







trying to be positive today it rained during the night and everwhere is pure ice. took me 30 min to walk my son to school it normally takes 5min . icant wait for summer.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

[quote name='cdn campers' date='01 December 2011 - 12:08 PM' timestamp='1322759320' post='418180']
Which 2 gallon manf/ model did you go with?. do you have any pictures of the set up you installed . thanks again . doug
[/quote

Sorry no pics and it's in storage now.

I bought my 2 gallon and the necessary fittings and hose at Lowes. Tapped off the water line after the water pump with a tee and ran a 
flexable hose to the tank which I mounted under the couch. I used two 2 X 2 boards and cut a half moon groove to match the radius of the
side of the tank to act as a cradle for the tank to rest on it's side under the sofa.I had a little foam rubber that I secured to the 
cradle to help hold the tank in place and make for a tight fit. Screwed the boards to the floor and then used a
couple of wide flat bungie (sp?) cords to hold the tank in place. Not sure if a 5 gallon will fit under the sofa or not.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks. doug


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I finally got around to installing a Shurflo Accumulator Tank in our 277RL. On the 277RL, the water pump is in a small carpeted enclosure all the way in the rear, left side corner behind one of the rocking chairs. It was a pain to get to the pump the first time as the enclosure was fastened with four screws which had their heads buried in the carpet. It is now fastened with a couple of hook/eyes, so it is easy access for winterizing, etc.

Because of its location, the noise from the pump is really not too noticeable - especially from all the way up front in the bedroom. But, we do know from our previous trailer, that having an accumulator tank reduces pump cycling, and also prevents the surging you sometimes get without one. We also have found that the closer the tank is to the pump, the better - especially with one of the small tanks.

I managed to fit the tank into the enclosure with the pump, but it was a tight fit. I mounted it to the rear wall, capped off the one tap, and piped the other tap into a tee in the hose from the city water hookup to the discharge side of the pump. I am not real happy that the hose had to loop up to the tee, but I have to disconnect that hose to clear the city water check valve when I winterize anyway, so it should work ok.

Will test it when we de-winterize to head to Florida in February!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I really like insomniak's setup. Out standing my friend.







I also found an interesting thread that talks the same subject. accumulator tank or expansion tank

Our forum is the best place for information but confirmation from others can't hurt.


----------

